#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Мотиватор

## Кунсанг

Саша Цоктоев http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvWI8...eature=related

----------

Homer (11.12.2011), Lion Miller (11.12.2011), Буль (12.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (12.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

А разве есть какие-то запрещающие правила, по которым глухие или немые люди не могут выступать на обыкновенных олимпийских играх?

----------

